# moke



## mickles (Jun 17, 2010)

does anybody know of someone or do you have a mini moke for sale. spanish reg only.
thanks
mick:clap2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mickles said:


> does anybody know of someone or do you have a mini moke for sale. spanish reg only.
> thanks
> mick:clap2:


Try these , they ain't cheap here !! 
Segundamano.es: anuncios clasificados para comprar y vender portátiles, moviles, coches, pisos...

AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano

AUSTIN ROVER MINI MOKE 1000 CUSTOM

Ocasion Austin Mini Moke en venta segunda mano - Rally 4x4 noticias eventos foros todoterreno videos fotos dakar


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Some more.
MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Venta de coches de segunda mano mini moke - Vehículos de ocasión mini moke de todas las marcas: BMW, Mercedes, Audi,...

Vendo mini moke ? impecable - hola a todos/as interesados en comprar un mini moke
moke - coches - motos - bicis

Type this in google & there's loads to browse. mini-moke en venta en España

Always fancied one myself,or a citroën mehari , until I saw the prices they wanted. There's loads of them about around Lorca , once spring / summer comes. Most are original & not restored.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Some more.
> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Venta de coches de segunda mano mini moke - Vehículos de ocasión mini moke de todas las marcas: BMW, Mercedes, Audi,...
> 
> Vendo mini moke ? impecable - hola a todos/as interesados en comprar un mini moke
> ...


There used to be a company (somewhere around Manchester) that sold Moke "kit builds". It came with the full body and wiring in place. All you needed to do was get the front /rear sub-frames and engine, bolt them in and wire it up. The biggest problem was finding sub-frames without the hated "hydro-lastic suspension".


----------

